# DTF color rubbing off?



## mn15 (Apr 17, 2020)

We are brand new to the DTF world. We have the printer working and thought we had it somewhat figured out but then..boom! Color is rubbing off if you rub it with something wet. PLEASE HELP! We have several orders building up depending on this thing! Is there such a thing as under cured DTF ink?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

mn15 said:


> PLEASE HELP! We have several orders building up depending on this thing!


Cart before the horse situation...
I'm sure you've been told to do cure and wash tests before start selling.



mn15 said:


> Is there such a thing as under cured DTF ink?


Of course there is.
Water-based inks are not waterproof until properly cured.
Verify your heat press temperature with a heat gun and re-press that shirt at 320F for 1 minute.
This should fix the the rubbing issue.


----------



## mn15 (Apr 17, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Cart before the horse situation...
> I'm sure you've been told to do cure and wash tests before start selling.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is that initial personal shirt test thank goodness. So you are saying cure the shirt after the backing paper is removed for 1 minute? Or cure the prints for 1 minute prior to pressing?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

mn15 said:


> So you are saying cure the shirt after the backing paper is removed for 1 minute? Or cure the prints for 1 minute prior to pressing?


Correct.
This will eliminate other possibilities, such as defective ink for example.


----------



## peaceigini (8 mo ago)

_Fortunately, I've never experienced this. I cure my shirts for 3 mins at 150 degrees Celcus prior to pressing. And I press at 160 to 165 degrees Celcus for 20 secs with the backing and another 10 secs without. _


----------

